# BCA Competition Morgan City Louisiana



## cajunmarinebbk (Jun 27, 2019)

I will be cooking in my first comp. July 12-13 in Morgan City La. It is about an hour from home. Cooking Brisket, Spare Ribs and half Chicken. Total pay out 5000 dollars. I am probably in over my head but I am an old man and been smoking meat for a while now. So I will just go out there and have a good time. If anyone else is going to be there give me a shout. My team name is Ragin Cajun BBQ. I am the team lol.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 27, 2019)

Good luck! Sounds like a good time. Post some pics


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 27, 2019)

Let us know how it goes!

My sister used to live in Patterson. She would buy shrimp in Morgan City.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2019)

You have the right idea, just have a good time and learn from the experience. BTW you did read in the pamphlet that there is not alcohol allowed in the cooking areas.

Make sure and hydrate often, course its pretty cool in MC right now. At least you will not have too many mosquitos, its too hot for them.


----------



## cajunmarinebbk (Jun 27, 2019)

No I did not see that in the pamphlet. And I checked on the Facebook page and it does not say there either.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2019)

cajunmarinebbk said:


> No I did not see that in the pamphlet. And I checked on the Facebook page and it does not say there either.



< Chuckles> a non-libation event in MC? I was harassing you. LOL


----------



## cajunmarinebbk (Jun 29, 2019)

I kind of figured you were but in todays world you never know. I am thinking BBQ comp in SW Louisiana no alcohol just does not make sense.


----------

